# Is anyone bored?



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> Emptied it. Pm me a email and I'll forward it. I like to have someone double check what I'm thinking


Hah! 
There is no guarantee I will even be close to right. 
But I'll give it a shot.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Actually this could be interesting.

Get pricing from each area of the country and see what kind of variations there are out there.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

How do I put a PDF on here?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

No, but I have some chit I could send YOUR way if you have time. Lol


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Jaws said:


> No, but I have some chit I could send YOUR way if you have time. Lol


I'm on week 2 of 14 hour days. Were in crunch time before snow flies. I'm hoping to get this ones exterior finished before December


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Send it to me. I'll give you a take off from OnScreen.


----------



## Spike7 (May 18, 2012)

lol , 
you should have someone look into how your thinking:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

griz said:


> I'd be more than happy to do it for you...:thumbsup:
> 
> But right now I have to pick up dog poop in the yard...:whistling:laughing:


You didn't teach him to pick up his own poop yet? Whats wrong with you :laughing:


----------



## Brian Cosgrove (Aug 25, 2014)

Good Morning...

My name is Brian Cosgrove I can do that take off for you...

732.998.0088 or [email protected]

Thanks..


----------

